# Calling all women Sparks



## jostanley (Feb 24, 2010)

Are there any women Sparks out there who'd care to tell me about their careers at sea, please? 

It's for a book I am writing about the history of British women working on ships. (And the SN thread about them was very interesting, thank you all who contributed.)

I'd particularly like to be able to compare the British and Scandinavian situations post-WW2, when British Sparks like Angela Firman had to work on Scandinavian vessels as British companies were opposed to the idea of women R/Os.

Thank you. Jo.


----------

